# Cyprus Residency for Brits



## kappler (Apr 21, 2021)

Has anyone from UK recently moved to Cyprus? What was your experience of getting residency?

I am thinking about potentially moving to Cyprus but after Brexit it is not that simple anymore. Will appreciate any tips on what to expect


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi kappler

You'll need to come to Cyprus and apply for a temporary residence permit - see CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section 

Assuming you get the permit, after 5 years you can apply for long-term residence - see CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section

Regards,


----------



## kappler (Apr 21, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> Hi kappler
> 
> You'll need to come to Cyprus and apply for a temporary residence permit - see CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section
> 
> ...


Thanks Nigel, will read through the links above.


----------



## kappler (Apr 21, 2021)

Just been through CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section. It seems you either need to have a job, or a family relation to be able to get temporary residency. Which route is most suitable for retirees who are after good weather and sunshine  ?


----------



## JB Snr (Apr 23, 2021)

kappler said:


> Just been through CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section. It seems you either need to have a job, or a family relation to be able to get temporary residency. Which route is most suitable for retirees who are after good weather and sunshine  ?


Exactly what we want to know. We're arriving in the next 12-24 months to retire.


----------



## Bob2021 (May 5, 2021)

JB Snr said:


> Exactly what we want to know. We're arriving in the next 12-24 months to retire.


Exactly what i am trying to find out, does this mean you had to live in Cyprus for the last 5 years to obtain this MEU1 im a UK National


----------



## kappler (Apr 21, 2021)

Bob2021 said:


> Exactly what i am trying to find out, does this mean you had to live in Cyprus for the last 5 years to obtain this MEU1 im a UK National


Still researching, but from what I have discovered so far, you have to open a bank account, deposit EUR15-20k, rent or buy a property, and then apply for residency. Will need to be in Cyprus to get it all sorted.


----------

